# No such thing as scrap wood



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

At least not in my little shop anymore. Being poor and unable to buy more "real wood" to do a "real" project I decided to raid the trash can to do something to get my FIX. Here come these little guys. Not much but it sure is a good way for me to get by until I can get back onto my round inlay tables. Plus I was very bored. That table has been half done for awhile now, just sitting there staring at me.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice little projects to keep you tinkering. I've been thinking about making some business card holders... scraps are perfect for little projects like that.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

GREAT way to use what you had on hand...


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

Good idea. I probably have more small craps of oak sitting around than I care to have.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Great idea...

Maybe we need a "This is what I made from 'scrap' wood" thread pinned at the top. I'd like to have some more ideas like the card stand...


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

*Scraps HA*

Scraps is why I cant get in my shop. If it wasn't for scraps my 20 x 40 shop would be 20 x 40 instead of a little ally from door to do.


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2008)

hey nice job 



Handyman said:


> Scraps is why I cant get in my shop. If it wasn't for scraps my 20 x 40 shop would be 20 x 40 instead of a little ally from door to do.


same here(well,14x25ish), i really need to start using up the little stuff. 
and even not so littel stuff...at 1 point my garage was framed/drywalled,but had to rip it out.left the stud frames.now theres scraps of every kind stuffed between every stud :laughing:..the roof area has 3 levels of storage too,just 2x4's going across. 1 for sheets,1 for boards over 8', and one for bamboo poles way up top...

i've gotten better at not saving "reallly" tiny stuff(unless its real nice) ever since i put the woodburning stove in :thumbsup:

the guy that runs that hobbithouse site with all the great wood I.D info/pics has a cool way of using up scrap, he glues it all up and makes some pretty funky little woodturnings with them...


----------



## nailgunner7 (Jun 1, 2007)

Btyirin, Great job on the cardholders.

I have been in you situation before and have tapped into a resource to scratch that itch.

North American Alley Wood (foundus palletus) is the great free wood source that more than one woodworker has used over the years. I have made stools, jewerly boxes, shop fixtures and even a porch swing from the common pallet. My favorite retrival site is an electrical supply store. Their pallets are usually red or white oak and are well constructed to handle wire spool loads. They are usually pretty clean too. Deconstruct, a ride or two over the jointer and plane well. I usually leave the nail holes show in the final product as "character enhancers". Half the fun of building with pallet wood is making up the stories while constructing with it. "This wood was shipped over a million miles to become this...." 
Hope this helps you out.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

nailgunner7 said:


> North American Alley Wood (foundus palletus)


LOL!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

nailgunner7 said:


> North American Alley Wood (foundus palletus)


Ditto Brian's :laughing:, I think we have the quote of the day there.


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

That looks really good. I also agree that no wood is really scrap, you can use it somehow. 
I had to work a long time to get all the small pieces glued in the way I wanted them, but I made a one of a kind tooth pick holder out of small left over pieces.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great stuff! You really like making boxes of all sizes eh? Love it!
Keep posting.
(I haven't tried the dovetail splines yet but I will and intend to post pics when I do.....even if it's a disaster)
Ken


----------

